# If Bach was a ***** who would be a &&&&&



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

If Bach was a ***** who would be a &&&&&.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

Anna Magdalena, obviously.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

That might be the standard view of either Vivaldi or Philip Glass


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> If Bach was a ***** who would be a &&&&&.


Felix Mendelssohn I think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> If Bach was a ***** who would be a &&&&&.


Can't think off anybody at the moment, I will come back later


----------

